# Colorado



## Ringel05 (Feb 10, 2019)

Photos I took when I lived in Colorado.

The Front Range just north of Colorado Springs







 \

Cheyenne Mountain from The Garden of the Gods






Pikes Peak from the Garden of the Gods


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 10, 2019)

Pikes Peak without the telephoto view






More low clouds


----------



## fncceo (Feb 10, 2019)

"Star Trek" sets...


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 10, 2019)

This was a picture of Pikes peak from mt parent's back yard






Here's a closeup


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 10, 2019)

Here's mother nature flipping us off........






Just a random picture


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 10, 2019)

The west face of Pikes Peak


----------



## gulfman (Feb 10, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> The west face of Pikes Peak


what a great location for a Super Walmart


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 10, 2019)

Somewhere in central Colorado


----------

